# Had Repartition checked attempting to flash EH09! Help?!?!



## chilangopwn (Sep 7, 2011)

I had re-partition checked on odin as i was flashing phidel's (cant remember whole name) pre-rooted GB update. Now my phone will not turn on at all. Not even into download. Am I screwed, or is there someway I can fix this? I was flashing from rooted froyo. If you need more info ask.


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Remove the battery, then try going into download mode by holding the volume down and insert usb. If works, flash using odin NO repartition. Let me know how this works


----------



## MastaOfEvil (Jun 12, 2011)

chilangopwn said:


> I had re-partition checked on odin as i was flashing phidel's (cant remember whole name) pre-rooted GB update. Now my phone will not turn on at all. Not even into download. Am I screwed, or is there someway I can fix this? I was flashing from rooted froyo. If you need more info ask.


keep battery in and plug into wall socket while holding volume down, if it goes into download mode get full ee25 (ee19 for mesmerize) and do a repartition with that.


----------



## craknjak (Sep 8, 2011)

I had the exact same thing happen to me. The phone appears dead and you cannot power it on via usb or battery and ODIN does not detect it. I tried every method and combination to get it into download mode and nothing worked. How I got it fixed, and I cannot explain it nor does it make any sense, but I unplugged the USB cable and removed the battery and let the phone sit for 1 hour (approximately). After the hour I held the volume down button and inserted the battery and it showed the download screen and ODIN detected it. I than flashed the Samsung_i500_Mesmerize_DI14 firmware the selected the re-partition option. The phone successfully downgraded the firmware and everything functioned properly. I than upgraded to Gingerbread via ODIN and made sure that the re-partition option was NOT selected.

Hopefully this helps you or someone else that may experience this problem.

(Edited post to enter correct firmware name)


----------



## chilangopwn (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you guys I had this issue last night but since my mesmerize was my internet provider I couldn't post. I currently attempted to boot up again and nothing it seemed dead just like last night. Then I tried going into download and it worked by grace of God. I'm currently reverting to stock Froyo since I have correctly flashed it before without problems. I want to know if I just flash the pre-root GB onto my mes using directly from stock Froyo? I would use Odin so if it is possibly would you tell me if I need to check anything like re-partition or otherwise another checkbox?


----------



## craknjak (Sep 8, 2011)

chilangopwn said:


> Thank you guys I had this issue last night but since my mesmerize was my internet provider I couldn't post. I currently attempted to boot up again and nothing it seemed dead just like last night. Then I tried going into download and it worked by grace of God. I'm currently reverting to stock Froyo since I have correctly flashed it before without problems. I want to know if I just flash the pre-root GB onto my mes using directly from stock Froyo? I would use Odin so if it is possibly would you tell me if I need to check anything like re-partition or otherwise another checkbox?


After I downgraded to Froyo I than upgraded to Gingerbread via ODIN. I used the pre-root Gingerbread firmware found here. The options I had selected in ODIN was Auto Reboot, and F.Reset Time. I than used the PIT file and PDA file that was in the pre-root Gingerbread firmware. I noticed once I added the firmware in ODIN it automatically checked the Re-Partition box. This time I made sure that it was NOT checked before I clicked on the start button.

This is what I did to upgrade to Gingerbread and my phone is working perfectly for the past couple days.

I am using ODIN3 v.1.70 if it matters at all.


----------



## chilangopwn (Sep 7, 2011)

craknjak said:


> After I downgraded to Froyo I than upgraded to Gingerbread via ODIN. I used the pre-root Gingerbread firmware found here. The options I had selected in ODIN was Auto Reboot, and F.Reset Time. I than used the PIT file and PDA file that was in the pre-root Gingerbread firmware. I noticed once I added the firmware in ODIN it automatically checked the Re-Partition box. This time I made sure that it was NOT checked before I clicked on the start button.
> 
> This is what I did to upgrade to Gingerbread and my phone is working perfectly for the past couple days.
> 
> I am using ODIN3 v.1.70 if it matters at all.


Thank you I just did the upgrade and it ran perfectly. I am enjoying the new look of the notification bar and I can't wait to see what else is available now. Thank you guys so much for your input.


----------



## seishuku (Aug 28, 2011)

I've found it useful to pull the battery and using something metal, short out all three prongs on the phone (to make sure the phone is COMPLETELY out of power and off), then hold volume down while inserting the USB cable.

I had a scare while playing with ROMs and I thought I killed it, but was able to bring it back doing that.


----------



## chilangopwn (Sep 7, 2011)

"seishuku said:


> I've found it useful to pull the battery and using something metal, short out all three prongs on the phone (to make sure the phone is COMPLETELY out of power and off), then hold volume down while inserting the USB cable.
> 
> I had a scare while playing with ROMs and I thought I killed it, but was able to bring it back doing that.


Cool thanks for that tip. I too have had two scares playing around with ROMS. I have begun to get more intune with my rooted mesmerize.


----------

